# Costco 2019



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Our local Costco (I'm in Australia) has this witch as well as kids costumes. Apparently more items are coming in about two weeks


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Montanabel said:


> Our local Costco (I'm in Australia) has this witch as well as kids costumes. Apparently more items are coming in about two weeks


Dying to know what that witch says. When you start collecting witches you find that there might be 100 out there but I swear there’s only 8 audio tracks.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Sorry, they didn't have her set up properly so I can't tell you want she says...hopefully will be in your local Costco soon.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Montanabel said:


> Sorry, they didn't have her set up properly so I can't tell you want she says...hopefully will be in your local Costco soon.


No worries at all! Happy to have the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

So another trip to Costco was required today - as they have started to get more Halloween stock! Below are photos of what our local store in Australia has. Store has advised more stock is coming in August, including a lunging reaper (which sounds like what they had a few years ago).


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Montanabel said:


> So another trip to Costco was required today - as they have started to get more Halloween stock! Below are photos of what our local store in Australia has. Store has advised more stock is coming in August, including a lunging reaper (which sounds like what they had a few years ago).


Love the giant pumpkin! Thanks for posting these images.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ah-ha! No wonder Spirit marked down the same Gargoyle to $50 plus $20 oversized shipping, from $150!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

That's AUS$, right? So could be less in U.S.


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi! We have two of those pumpkins and they do not work very well at all and drain batteries fast.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> That's AUS$, right? So could be less in U.S.


Yes this is $AUD so in the US you should be paying less.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Lorrie said:


> Hi! We have two of those pumpkins and they do not work very well at all and drain batteries fast.


The pumpkins are slightly different from last year's ones, they are a bit more 'squished' so not as round as the ones from last year. But they are very light (I picked up a box) so I suspect they have been made in the same factory with the same materials.

I bought two last year and one does drain its batteries fast (the one one appears to be OK). The pumpkins they had from the year before that (so 2017) were much heavier and I think a better quality. I kind of wish I bought more back in 2017.......but I am not ruling out buying more this year


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

The skeletons and the witch are up now. 


https://www.costco.com/6'-Animated-Witch-With-Lights-%2526-Sound.product.100476949.html


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

CH31 said:


> The skeletons and the witch are up now.
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/6'-Animated-Witch-With-Lights-%2526-Sound.product.100476949.html


Thanks for this! Love that the witch has a different voice track. She’d be a contender if I didn’t already have the cauldron witches.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> So another trip to Costco was required today - as they have started to get more Halloween stock! Below are photos of what our local store in Australia has. Store has advised more stock is coming in August, including a lunging reaper (which sounds like what they had a few years ago).


I went to my local costco today here in Australia and bought the pumpkin (heavy!) and 3 skeletons. I wanted the gargoyle but they were sold out! They said they would likely get more gargoyles in and also told me there would be more stuff coming, likely in August. I'll be going back weekly til I have all I want from there! I saw the witch in motion....she's fantastic! I bought the 2 witches stirring a cauldron from Home Depot last year (via ebay) and she is very similar to that prop. Very good quality and but for fact I already have a similar prop, I would have bought her.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> I went to my local costco today here in Australia and bought the pumpkin (heavy!) and 3 skeletons. I wanted the gargoyle but they were sold out! They said they would likely get more gargoyles in and also told me there would be more stuff coming, likely in August. I'll be going back weekly til I have all I want from there! I saw the witch in motion....she's fantastic! I bought the 2 witches stirring a cauldron from Home Depot last year (via ebay) and she is very similar to that prop. Very good quality and but for fact I already have a similar prop, I would have bought her.


Hey benjamin

Nice to hear from you and good to hear more gargoyles are coming, I bought two but I think they are going to be very popular......


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

The pumpkin is up now



https://www.costco.com/17%22-LED-Halloween-Pumpkin-with-Lights-%2526-Sounds.product.100476989.html


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> Hey benjamin
> 
> Nice to hear from you and good to hear more gargoyles are coming, I bought two but I think they are going to be very popular......


Popular enough to already be sold out at my local costco! When I saw the pics of them I didn't think I wanted one....don't really have anywhere in my display to put them....but when I actually saw it up close, and the reasonable price for them, I decided I must have at least one! Hopefully they get new stock this week and I get there before they sell out!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Costco U.S. online starting to get more than costumes. Gargoyles not yet listed, but the Pumpkin is, unfortunately it says "Member Item Only". Hopefully they don't do that for Gargoyle too. I do not recall Costco doing this for Halloween props previously. I have got a number of good deals from them on Halloween stuff over the years (most notably two huge Spirit gargoyles for $90 each) and have never been a member.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Restless Acres said:


> Costco U.S. online starting to get more than costumes. Gargoyles not yet listed, but the Pumpkin is, unfortunately it says "Member Item Only". Hopefully they don't do that for Gargoyle too. I do not recall Costco doing this for Halloween props previously. I have got a number of good deals from them on Halloween stuff over the years (most notably two huge Spirit gargoyles for $90 each) and have never been a member.


Ask around. It's really not hard to find someone that has a membership to Costco. My landlord has a membership and I'd go with her all the time to pick stuff up. We finally got our own this year as a gift from a friend. I can't wait to actually go and see stuff. Our schedules never coordinated in the summer/early fall for me to go with her and they'd usually be sold out by the time I'd make it over there.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

So I bought two of the gargoyles from Costco, got them outo of the box (they are already assembled) and popped batteries in them. And yes, one appears to have brighter lights than the other (not hugely more but noticable when they are side by side).


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Montanabel said:


> So I bought two of the gargoyles from Costco, got them outo of the box (they are already assembled) and popped batteries in them. And yes, one appears to have brighter lights than the other (not hugely more but noticable when they are side by side).


I bought 2 of them today too! Need to figure out how to do pedestals for them I think? I also bought the lunging reaper....wasn't going to get him, but started to like him more and more as I watched what he did. I think the kids will enjoy how he lunges!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

that's funny now I see the gargoyle is up but the witch and the pose n sty is gone off the site?


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

benjamin said:


> I bought 2 of them today too! Need to figure out how to do pedestals for them I think? I also bought the lunging reaper....wasn't going to get him, but started to like him more and more as I watched what he did. I think the kids will enjoy how he lunges!


Yeah a pedestals would look good, as long as they don't fall off.........

I might have to go check out the lunging reaper. I bought one a few years ago (not from Costco) and I assume its the same or similar...but I might be wrong.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

They added a reaper today. https://www.costco.com/6’-Animated-Grim-Reaper-With-Lights-%26-Sounds.product.100508488.html


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

CH31 said:


> They added a reaper today. https://www.costco.com/6’-Animated-Grim-Reaper-With-Lights-%26-Sounds.product.100508488.html
> View attachment 715077


Ah Ok, I already have him. He is awesome, kids go right up to him not realising he leans forward, gives them a good scare 

I was kind of hoping Costco would have dragons this year.......


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Costco website has the Pose-N-Stay skeletons up! They have blue LED's this year...kinda cool.


https://www.costco.com/60%22-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton-with-Blue-LED-Eyes.product.100485554.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

benjamin said:


> I bought 2 of them today too! Need to figure out how to do pedestals for them I think? I also bought the lunging reaper....wasn't going to get him, but started to like him more and more as I watched what he did. I think the kids will enjoy how he lunges!


LOL when I saw your earlier post that you might pick up one of them I thought "you have to have a pair!" Glad to see you were able to find two restocked. These are my gargoyles from TJMaxx years ago. We were re-landscaping our home and I designed the courtyard entrance wall half pillars to specifically fit mine (yes haunters will do crazy things). Even if you don't have a column or half wall to sit them on like I do, one on each side of a walkway the kids will use (maybe with a base underneath for a bit more of height) or positioned on each side of your garage door or a gate could work nicely. You could always turn your garage door area into a castle wall with some "stone" scene setters and have them guarding the castle entrance. 










Had to add my own red lighting on my gargoyles.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

The skeletons are in the Richmond Va. Broad St. store for $37.99 I pick up two last night. Okay they pick me up because I am easy.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL when I saw your earlier post that you might pick up one of them I thought "you have to have a pair!" Glad to see you were able to find two restocked. These are my gargoyles from TJMaxx years ago. We were re-landscaping our home and I designed the courtyard entrance wall half pillars to specifically fit mine (yes haunters will do crazy things). Even if you don't have a column or half wall to sit them on like I do, one on each side of a walkway the kids will use (maybe with a base underneath for a bit more of height) or positioned on each side of your garage door or a gate could work nicely. You could always turn your garage door area into a castle wall with some "stone" scene setters and have them guarding the castle entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look fantastic! Love the height you have given them.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Montanabel said:


> So another trip to Costco was required today - as they have started to get more Halloween stock! Below are photos of what our local store in Australia has. Store has advised more stock is coming in August, including a lunging reaper (which sounds like what they had a few years ago).


Lovin' that pumpkin! Gotta grab one. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Costco had 50 packs of play doh for $9.99 and 110 packs of 4 crayons for $19.99.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Montanabel said:


> So I bought two of the gargoyles from Costco, got them outo of the box (they are already assembled) and popped batteries in them. And yes, one appears to have brighter lights than the other (not hugely more but noticable when they are side by side).


did you trade the batteries between them? or is it actually the lights are brighter on one?


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

JaCk said:


> Costco website has the Pose-N-Stay skeletons up! They have blue LED's this year...kinda cool.
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/60%22-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton-with-Blue-LED-Eyes.product.100485554.html
> ...


Like the blue LEDs, I've used blue lighting on my skeleton wheelbarrow in my haunt and I think it is much creepier than the red. Also, like the built in timer. Has anyone have one of these yet? What is the quality?


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Therewolf said:


> Like the blue LEDs, I've used blue lighting on my skeleton wheelbarrow in my haunt and I think it is much creepier than the red. Also, like the built in timer. Has anyone have one of these yet? What is the quality?


Yes, I got two of them. They're the same quality as the normal pose-n-stays, but with blue LEDs. The LED's are quite bright, too.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Montanabel said:


> So another trip to Costco was required today - as they have started to get more Halloween stock! Below are photos of what our local store in Australia has. Store has advised more stock is coming in August, including a lunging reaper (which sounds like what they had a few years ago).


 Your store must be ahead of mine, was there last week and the only Halloween items so far were costumes. Might have to make a trip back.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Gargoyles are back up on the U.S. website. I don't check that often, but they were not on there when I checked a few times over the last two or three weeks. 
And I'm sorry to say I finally broke down and bought a pair (you have to buy large resin gargoyles by the pair). Literally the last thing I need are more resin gargoyles, but I obviously have a thing for them.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

Therewolf said:


> did you trade the batteries between them? or is it actually the lights are brighter on one?


Good question. I'll try that tomorrow and see if it makes a difference.......


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Therewolf said:


> Your store must be ahead of mine, was there last week and the only Halloween items so far were costumes. Might have to make a trip back.


Nothing here but costumes in Leesburg Va Thought there might be something by now


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Nypdwife said:


> Nothing here but costumes in Leesburg Va Thought there might be something by now


Have to go to Costco tonight to pickup glasses. Will see what is there, and this time it will be in focus!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Was at Costco here in NW Indiana last night, They have both the Skeletons, and the Gargoyles in stock! Did not have time to look at much else, had to go buy other Halloween Fence Supplies.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Warning!!! I received my Gargoyles today. I thought they were resin, but they are blowmold type plastic. Very disappointed. I know that the otherwise identical Victorian Gargoyle that Spirit had in store the last couple of years was resin, as I saw it in person. Now both Spirit's version and this one say plastic. But it absolutely was resin at Spirit. Very disappointed. I would not buy again. I bought two large plastic gargoyles from Home Depot last year but later sold them because they look so cheap. These are slightly better looking, but I would avoid.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

So we got the big jack o' lantern. It's pretty awesome. Very heavy and sturdy with nice lights and sounds. The sensor is hit or miss, which is typical of these things, but we like it. It'll look really good on a hay bale. Also has an option for steady illumination with no sound, if you prefer not to use the sensor. Takes FOUR C batteries btw, so keep that in mind if you buy one of these things.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

New item on the site dueling skeleton banjo players


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Malicious said:


> New item on the site dueling skeleton banjo players


Not sure how I would ever use them, but damn, that's a neat prop.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Malicious said:


> New item on the site dueling skeleton banjo players


I bought them a few weeks ago here in Australia.....they're super cool for the price!


----------

